# Fabricacion economica de circuitos.



## pepechip (Ene 29, 2008)

Hola
Tengo que fabricar aproximadamente 500 unidades de un circuito muy basico, 1 integrado + 5 componentes pasivos, sobre una PCB de 5x3 cm. 

El problema esta en que el montaje me tiene que salir lo mas economico posible, y considerando que mi tiempo tambien vale dinero, quisiera saber como proceder a su fabricacion, o bien me interese mas encargarle el montaje a alguna empresa especializada (actualmente yo no conozco ninguna).

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2008)

No te puedo recomendar empresas en España porque alli no conosco ninguna, pero el proceso mas economico y con muy buena calidad es por planograf (Se imprime pintura sobre el cobre con una tela tensada en un bastidor "Jablon"), tambien le dicen serigrafia

Tendras que analizar de imrimir de a uno o varios juntos y despues cortar.
En esa medida me parece lo mas rapido y efectivo imprimir, gravar y luego cortar en individuales.

Ademas, si le encargas a una empresa 50 circuitos que cortados te daran tus 500 te saldra mas economico a que te realicen directo los 500

En mi epocas de alta produccion hacia de esta forma y el corte individual lo efectuaba con una amoladora angular que fije a una mesa convirtiendola en una sierra de disco con guias.

Si tienes ganas, tambien los puedes imprimir tu, es muy sencillo, encargas el jablon grabado (Compras), compras la pintura y una "Manigueta" (Herramienta para distribuir la pintura en la tela).
Te armas un bastidor para lograr uniformidad en el trabajo y ya tienes tu fabrica de impresos.
Si quieres algo aun mas profecional, encargas otro jablon con el diseño de la proteccion para el cobre  y otro mas para la impresion de componentes. 

Si desea abaratar costos piensa seriamente en armarte una pequeña mesa de impresion, es muy sensillo y te dara una calidad "Profecional"

El problema de la fabricacion en serie DIY es el posterior perforado, pero este como es bastante aburrido lo puedes realizar segun la demanda de tus circuitos.
En las plantas de fabricacion de impresos poseen maquinas de CNC para el perforado automatico.


Para el montaje en si, existen herramientas para el montaje manual en serie de circuitos, como por ejemplo pinzas dobladoras de componentes.
Estas poseen 4 puntas y ajustan su separacion, colocas el componente entre las puntas y te dobblan las patas a la medida justa para que calcen en el impreso, puede ajustar capacitores, resistencias, diodos, capacitores axiales, cualquier cosa que tenga patas hacia los costados.
Un alicate pneumatico ya excede casi cualquier presupuesto.

Con esto tus circuito no tendran nada que envidiarle a uno comercial.

Saludos


----------



## pepechip (Ene 29, 2008)

gracias Fogonazo por tu aportacion.

otra cosa. No he trabajado nunca con componentes de montaje superficial, asi que me surge la duda si me saldria mas economico realizarlo con componentes SMD y seria mas rapido su ejecucion.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 29, 2008)

SMD = Mucho mas delicados, armado mucho mas lento (Ambos se corrijen con la practica) 

SMD = Mucho mas compacto, mas profecional no necesita agujeros en la PCB

Por aqui los componentes SMD todavia no son muy comunes, y ademas son mas caros que los tradicionales (15% mas), habra que ver en tu zona.

Saludos y felices plaquetas.


----------



## JV (Ene 29, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> No he trabajado nunca con componentes de montaje superficial, asi que me surge la duda si me saldria mas economico realizarlo con componentes SMD y seria mas rapido su ejecucion.



Los componentes SMD tienden a ser mas baratos que los de montaje convencional. En algunos casos todavia no, como pasa con los electroliticos. En otros influye la cantidad.

En cuanto a rapidez, es asi cuando son colocados a maquina, si lo vas a armar a mano no.

Saludos..


----------



## mabauti (Ene 29, 2008)

si son 500 unidades quiza te convenga mandarlos a fabricar a China:

links:
http://www.pcbcart.com/
http://www.made-in-china.com/showroom/muldasales/product-list/catalog-1.html
http://www.futurlec.com/PCBService.shtml

y muchos mas


----------



## anthony123 (Ene 29, 2008)

El de furulec es *CARO*


----------



## pepechip (Ene 30, 2008)

OK.
muchas gracias a todos, vuestras aportaciones me han sido de gran utilidad.
saludos


----------



## JoS182 (Ene 30, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Para el montaje en si, existen herramientas para el montaje manual en serie de circuitos, como por ejemplo pinzas dobladoras de componentes.
> Estas poseen 4 puntas y ajustan su separacion, colocas el componente entre las puntas y te dobblan las patas a la medida justa para que calcen en el impreso, puede ajustar capacitores, resistencias, diodos, capacitores axiales, cualquier cosa que tenga patas hacia los costados.



Hola, despues de la vacaciones volvi al foro. je

Vi estas pinzas para integrados, pero para otros componentes ni idea. Alguna foto o lugar donde estan?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2008)

JoS182 estube buscando algun esquema de las dichosas pinzas pero no encontre, y la marca de la que tengo yo se borro (Ademas NO la encuentro)

Imajinate 2 tijeras en paralelo cuya separacion es regulable un solo mango para ambas
Las puntas no tienen filo, ni siquiera se rozan unas con otras
Con las 2 puntas internas mides el espaciado de los agujeros del impreso y ajustas la separacion acorde a estos agujeros
Colocas el componente como si fueras a cortar ambas patas al mismo tiempo
Al accionar la pinza las patas externas de la pinza doblan las patas del componente pero limitadas al ancho que dejan las patas internas de la pinza
Listo, ya tienes tu componente con ambas patas dobladas a 90º y al ancho deseado

Lo colocas en el impreso, lo sueldas, cortas el exceso de alambre y te vas a tomar cerveza, por hoy ya trabajaste demasiado.

Espero que se haya entendido

Saludos


----------



## JoS182 (Ene 31, 2008)

Se entendio perfecto, me voy a tener que conseguir una de esas. eje =)


----------



## JV (Ene 31, 2008)

En este enlace van a poder ver la pinza:

http://www.gbcomponentes.com.ar/productos/pinzas.htm

Saludos..


----------



## ciri (Ene 31, 2008)

JV dijo:
			
		

> En este enlace van a poder ver la pinza:
> 
> http://www.gbcomponentes.com.ar/productos/pinzas.htm
> 
> Saludos..



Che están buenas.. de verdad..


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2008)

Exacto !
El la de la izquierda de su pantalla señora o señor es la mas sensilla, se coloca el componente y lo dobla a la medida preajustada.
El otro directamente trabaja con cinta magazinne (Taping), separa el componente de la cinta y lo dobla, tambien se preajusta





Edit:
Parece pero NO es un rell de pescar


----------



## anthony123 (Feb 1, 2008)

Fogonazo creo que vamos a tener que reunir para comprarte una cam digital y eniartela a la via lactea (creo que tardara unos años luz pero bueh!) jejejeje


----------



## El nombre (Feb 1, 2008)

500 unidades... 
Tienes que usar el metodo "made in china".

Pásate por cualquier centro que tenga los ciclos formativos de desarrollo de producctos electronicos y tendrás jóvenes ( y no tan jóvenes) que te las montarán por el tema ese de "coger práctica con el soldador", si es tan elemental como dices.

Habla con los profesores y  (dando algún incentivo al centro como pueda ser materiales o componentes) te apoyarán y se ofrecerán a enviarte a los alumnos para los meses de prácticas. 
Dántote prisa puedes coger los de esta tanda que empiezan en menos de dos meses.
Suerte


----------



## IronMike (Jul 12, 2011)

En alguna oportunidad escuché que se podía utilizar pinturas a base de alcohol oscuras, mientras más se acerquen al color negro será mejor, y que por su liquidez  atraviesa fácilmente las telas de serigrafía, además es soluble en agua por lo que es fácil mantener limpio el bastión y su tela, mi pregunta es:

¿Realmente se puede utilizar este tipo de pinturas para hacer impresos sin el riesgo de que se borren las lineas durante el proceso de atacado?


----------

